# A heads up!!!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Krogers have pineapples on this week for $0.99 each. Can't recollect when they run them at that price. This is in the Roanoke Va. area. The samples they had out were good. Never see them less than 2 bucks each and normally $2.99. Just don't buy any strawberries. A red ping pong ball has more flavor.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Aldies gocery store n Asheboro has them for 99 cents to. We bought 3 on Sunday. We eat it frequently. Dresses up pork nicely.
Thanks wd

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

soak them in teriyaki sauce and throw them on the grill !!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I grill them sliced and plain. The sugar carmelizes and sets off chicken or chops.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Grilled pinapple, swiss and prosciutto panini sammichs.....mmmmmmmm


----------

